# Suche Galerie-Datenbank für eigene Galerie



## online (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich in diesem Forum richtig bin, ich versuche es jedoch einfach mal.

Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer vorprogrammierten Datenbank in die ich meine abfotografierten Gemälde mit Zusatzinformationen digitalisieren kann.
Jedoch habe ich nirgendwo etwas passendes gefunden.

Kennt ihr solch eine Datenbank?

Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
online


----------



## braunprinz (13. Juli 2007)

ja es gibt sowas, bitte meld dich bei mir falls du noch interesse hast


----------

